# Tackle Box for the Surf?



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

What tackle box are you guys using? I've got a cheap 3 tray hard box but thinking about getting a cheap soft box.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a bag. I have several to choose from depending on what I take.
Usually:
1 Tray of hooks/swivels/etc
1 Tray of pre-tied leaders/dropper rigs
1 Tray of weights
1 Tray of lures

Then I use the front and side pockets for all other junk...


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

military backpack, lots of pockets, main compartment big enough for 2 large tackle trays, comes with chest strap and waist strap to hold it all in place with your hands free to carry rods and bait. works really well for jettie fishing as well


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas. I only surf fish once a year so I don't carry much. The backpack is a good idea since it would free up hands to carry other stuff.


----------



## 2chairs (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

5 gallon drywall bucket.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Got a tackle bag that came with 4 boxes, have the boxes separated for different fishing, can fit 2 boxes in my backpack comfortably so I just take whatever I need! Used an old plano tacklebox for a while but that thing got heavy to carry around!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

I also have a cheap 3 tray tackle box, but I leave it in the car. Bought rubbermaid take-alongs rectangular set (not the divided one) and put what leaders, lures, pliers that I plan on using in it and put that in my beach bag. I have each leader/lure in it's own small plastic zip bag you can find in the hobby department. If I need anything from my tackle box, I just make the hike back to it.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a small tackle bag for my older rigs, weights, etc. I use a 3 day pack for my big boy rigs and tackle.

I'm getting a new one soon so I can fit shark, inshore, offshore gear all in one.

The small one has 4 trays, 2 small pouches on side, pouch up front and mesh pouch in back. Also has a clear pouch under flap. I'll sell it for $15 when I get new one


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

IMHO I always stay as light as possible.We all carry a lot of gear sometimes. I carry a litte two sided tackle box.I keep plenty in the truck but at the end of a long fishing trip ,everything gains weight.Carry enough to change or replace a rig for every pole you take...If the fishings that good...you won't mind running back to the truck...


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

pompano67 said:


> IMHO I always stay as light as possible.We all carry a lot of gear sometimes. I carry a litte two sided tackle box.I keep plenty in the truck but at the end of a long fishing trip ,everything gains weight.Carry enough to change or replace a rig for every pole you take...If the fishings that good...you won't mind running back to the truck...


Yeah, I carry enough to change out a couple of times. I tend to make my rigs out of light leaders, so I get a few break offs. 

In total, we (my wife and I) carry:
2 folding chairs, 
a bucket, 
a small ice chest, 
a tackle bag
3 sand spikes
3 surf rods
1 inshore casting rod


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

2chairs said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 5 gallon drywall bucket.


Thats what I use. I put a tray of lures, one with hooks and sinkers, and a ziplock bag with soft baits. I put a few frozen bottles oc water in it to keep my fish cool and sit on the lid.


----------

